# Alternative to Caption Builder?



## DGStinner (Jul 22, 2015)

I found a 2 year old plug-in ( http://lightroomsolutions.com/a-new-feature-for-my-search-and-replace-plugin/ ) which is supposed to, among other things, update the caption field with other metadata (i.e. shutter speed, aperture, ISO, etc.). I'm having trouble getting it to work in LrCC and figured since it's 19 months old, the developer may have given up on it. Is there a similar plug-in out there which can do the same thing?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 22, 2015)

No, nothing else like it for Lightroom - the nearest thing is something for Photo Mechanic. It's just one feature of my very-much-alive Search and Replace, and in fact that feature has been updated as recently as this month. So I've certainly not given up on it! 

John


----------



## DGStinner (Jul 22, 2015)

When I downloaded the trial for Search and Replace, there wasn't a tab for Caption Builder.  When I downloaded the version from the Caption Builder page, it gave me an error message in LrCC.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, I can't say much if I don't know what the error message is. However, I am using that version on both LrCC on Windows and Mac.


----------



## DGStinner (Jul 23, 2015)

I just reinstalled it and still get an error:
An internal error has occurred
Invalid parameter not satisfying aString != nil

The diagnostic log has the following:


> **** Error 1
> 
> 
> An unknown error occurred.
> ...


----------

